# WW1 Steam Vehicles on Parade



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huQhqXiB8O0_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2015)

It's fantastic world! 
Thanks for sharing, MM


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2015)

Excellent !


----------

